
Bram Cohen, creator of Bittorrent, on cutlery - byrneseyeview
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/39689.html
======
jgamman
try a ceramic like yttria-stabilized zirconia (YSZ). toughest freakin' stuff
on the planet and i believe it holds an edge (probably not an issue for the
non-knife bits).

